# Possible MBD?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its my Female leopard gecko (Pandora) her legs seem to shake when she walks and she moves kinda slow.
But I dont notice this when shes out of her viv, she moves faster and her legs shake very little.

So could this be MBD?

My other thoughts on this is could it be she dont like the substrate shes on? (which is the Zoo Med Repti-Carpet)

Any advice on this would be great.


----------



## BlackMamba88 (Jan 14, 2012)

hi it could be slight mbd but lets ask the following 1st..are her legs strong and supportive or is she always low to the floor. how often is food duated with calcium?.
how old is the leo if she is getting on it may just be age setting in like with people.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

BlackMamba88 said:


> hi it could be slight mbd but lets ask the following 1st..are her legs strong and supportive or is she always low to the floor. how often is food duated with calcium?.
> how old is the leo if she is getting on it may just be age setting in like with people.


Her legs seem strong, she does spend alot of time low to the ground/laying down tho too.
I dust the crickets with calcium every feed except for Sundays when I dust with Vitamin powder.Tho shes not eaten for a couple of weeks.
As for age shes about 10 months old.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bump ^^


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Heard a lot of people say that leopard geckos get their nails caught in repti carpet maybe this is why you only see the behaviour of leg shaking in the vivarium.*
*I don't use repti carpet so cant comment from experience.*
*Would up the amount of vitamin dusts on live food to two or three times a week once a week is really not enough in my opinion and will leave your gecko lacking in D3 which will inhibit their calcium absorption.*


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

yellrat said:


> *Heard a lot of people say that leopard geckos get their nails caught in repti carpet maybe this is why you only see the behaviour of leg shaking in the vivarium.*
> *I don't use repti carpet so cant comment from experience.*
> *Would up the amount of vitamin dusts on live food to two or three times a week once a week is really not enough in my opinion and will leave your gecko lacking in D3 which will inhibit their calcium absorption.*


Ok, maybe il put her on paper towel for a week and see if her behaviour changes. As for vitamin dusting il up it to 2 days, she has got UV lighting tho too.

So you don't think its MBD then?

Many Thanks


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

stuart87 said:


> Ok, maybe il put her on paper towel for a week and see if her behaviour changes. As for vitamin dusting il up it to 2 days, she has got UV lighting tho too.
> 
> So you don't think its MBD then?
> 
> Many Thanks


*No way i can give a definitive answer from a description would really need to see some pictures from different angles even then if the mbd is slight you wont be able to see it visually very easily.*
*Uv is good and does help with D3 creation as long as your leopard gecko is exposing themselves to it but you still need to supplement D3 and vitamins.*
*would suggest twice a week at least on staggered days not consecutive.*


----------



## BlackMamba88 (Jan 14, 2012)

yellrat said:


> *No way i can give a definitive answer from a description would really need to see some pictures from different angles even then if the mbd is slight you wont be able to see it visually very easily.*
> *Uv is good and does help with D3 creation as long as your leopard gecko is exposing themselves to it but you still need to supplement D3 and vitamins.*
> *would suggest twice a week at least on staggered days not consecutive.*


couldnt have said it better myself. i had my male on repticarpet and he pulled a few nails out on it so i immediatly took him off it i have him on vinyl flooring now and he is fine


----------

